# fifa 10 on linux



## rn30189 (Mar 1, 2010)

i have ubuntu linux 9.10 and m trying to install fifa 10.. i hv wine installed, but everytime i try to intall..it gives me an error saying "fifa 10 has encountered a serious error and needs to be closed"..
what should i do??


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I would have a look at this page for more help with it.

Cheers!


----------



## rn30189 (Mar 1, 2010)

well...i downloaded wine 1.0.1,
i did the./ configure and also make...but when i do 'make' its gives me the folling error:


gcc -c -I../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32 -I. -I../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/include -I../../include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -D__WINESRC__ -D_GDI32_ -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wtype-limits -Wpointer-arith -g -O2 -o freetype.o ../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:166: error: ‘FT_MulFix’ undeclared here (not in a function)
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:166: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘pFT_MulFix’
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c: In function ‘WineEngGetOutlineTextMetrics’:
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5009: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5010: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5012: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5020: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5020: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5024: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5028: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5109: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5110: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5111: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5112: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5113: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5114: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5115: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5116: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5117: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5122: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5123: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5124: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5125: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5126: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5127: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5128: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5129: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5130: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5131: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5136: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
../.././Documents/wine-1.0.1/dlls/gdi32/freetype.c:5137: error: called object ‘pFT_MulFix’ is not a function
make[2]: *** [freetype.o] Error 1
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/tamal/dlls/gdi32'
make[1]: *** [gdi32] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/tamal/dlls'
make: *** [dlls] Error 2



i m completly new to linux and i have no idea as how to solve this issue.. i had installed wine by using apt-get but that installs the latest version 1.1.39 on which most of the gamesdont work...so i need to install this version itself.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look at this for the download for Ubuntu.

Cheers!


----------



## rn30189 (Mar 1, 2010)

I did all that given in that link..its install thelatest version...not the 1.0.1 version..
the problem imhaving is with the freetype error


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Okay so what version of wine do you have and what version of freetype.c is it looking for?

Cheers!


----------



## rn30189 (Mar 1, 2010)

i have to instal wine 1.0.1..
how to check what freetype its looking for??


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Try this: 

```
sudo
*enter your password*
apt-get update freetype
```
Cheers!


----------

